

Babson Burnbook gets 1200 visits in two days and then gets shut down by school - jhuang16888
http://www.babsonfreep.com/2011/11/burnbook-me-smolders/

======
autoreverse
Off topic but perhaps someone could tell Babson Freep their WordPress has been
hacked and displays spam content and links when visited by Google. Check
Google's cache of the page linked to in this article for example.

Apologies for putting this as a reply on HN but I emailed their contact
address twice and got bounced both times.

~~~
jhuang16888
looks like they fixed it

~~~
autoreverse
Nope.

Set your browser's user agent to "Google" to see. This is a common exploit to
lift scam sites in SERPs.

Screen shot:

[http://autoreverse.s3.amazonaws.com/2011110_Babson_Freep_hac...](http://autoreverse.s3.amazonaws.com/2011110_Babson_Freep_hacked.jpg)

Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JIadb7r...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JIadb7rPPiEJ:www.babsonfreep.com/2011/11/burnbook-
me-smolders/)

------
alexlin
though I myself hail from babson, sad to see the top entrepreneurial school
discouraging entrepreneurial endeavors.

